# Singing



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

I found that singing my heart out to music I love makes me snap out of it completely. it always comes back, but damn does it ever feel good. does this help any of yous?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Ameloulou said:


> I found that singing my heart out to music I love makes me snap out of it completely. it always comes back, but damn does it ever feel good. does this help any of yous?


When i sing, i start to feel good but i don't snap out of it completely.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually yeah, I've been getting singing lessons recently because I've found I love it so much.

Nothing cheers me up like it.

Saying that.. It doesn't help my DR at all.. Except maybe in the long run because I'm doing something which makes me happy. In the short term though, nada.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Zee Deveel said:


> Actually yeah, I've been getting singing lessons recently because I've found I love it so much.
> 
> Nothing cheers me up like it.
> 
> Saying that.. It doesn't help my DR at all.. Except maybe in the long run because I'm doing something which makes me happy. In the short term though, nada.


Mybe i should check into getting singing lessons. I like to sing a lot.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I like singing, too, and it seems like singing things that have more heart in them help me fight the numbness.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ameloulou said:


> I found that singing my heart out to music I love makes me snap out of it completely. it always comes back, but damn does it ever feel good. does this help any of yous?


I forget all about it when I take photographs. I am too disgraceful a singer not to worry if anyone can hear me


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

It has to be like a really good song to make you Ooomph! a Classic perhaps.

Barry Manilow's Copacabana never fails to get me every single time!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I was in a band in my younger teens but then I lost my singing voice to puberty and/or screaming too much (broken home) It is one of the things I mourn the most. I really want to be able to write lyrics and sing in a band. I guess I could write everything and play the guitar etc but I want to sing aswell.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, ive got to be in a pretty good mood already, i cant be feeling miserable or it just doesnt work. I dont snap out of my dp but i feel happy and content and can just kindof forget about it for then. I love putting in my headphones and then cleaning the kitchen, when no ones at home (this sounds strange i know) but that way im accomplishing something at the same time as enjoying myself. Iwouldnt have made it this far without music


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Yeah, ive got to be in a pretty good mood already, i cant be feeling miserable or it just doesnt work. I dont snap out of my dp but i feel happy and content and can just kindof forget about it for then. I love putting in my headphones and then cleaning the kitchen, when no ones at home (this sounds strange i know) but that way im accomplishing something at the same time as enjoying myself. Iwouldnt have made it this far without music


Totally agree. I probably wouldnt have either. i probably wouldnt have made it this far in LIFE generally without music.

And lol its not weird that you like doing that doll, usually when the roommates arent home ill dance around and sing with my cat in my arms in the apartment with my head phones on being all happy and stuff. 
Instant mood lift. hehe. Too bad im not home alone very often


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is annoying me a bit because it reminds me that I had an awesome Ipod for like a year that I didnt use, and then when I was about to start using it my dad got the idea from his new girlfriend that he should start using said Ipod, unfortunately not having forgotten that I had ninjaed it from him, So I gave it back to him and he used it like once







My cellphone has great sound tho but its not the same.

TL;DR version: Dad stole my Ipod which was his Ipod.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> This is annoying me a bit because it reminds me that I had an awesome Ipod for like a year that I didnt use, and then when I was about to start using it my dad got the idea from his new girlfriend that he should start using said Ipod, unfortunately not having forgotten that I had ninjaed it from him, So I gave it back to him and he used it like once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


steal it back and blame it on someone else


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

actually do you guys find that when you have your ipods on it feels like a part of you and afterwards you can still have the music playing just as well inyour head even without the head phones? I went for a walk for an hour the other day and played music to myself from my head the whole time as if i had my headpones in... it was pretty cool


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I rarely sing, but when I do and especially in an improvisational way, it helps connect me with my emotions. Singing really loud without inhibition and for long enough time is also very grounding. Better than dancing or just listening to music I find.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I've started singing recently and enjoy it and have also seen improvements in DP. Many other reasons for this as well, but singing stimulates the vagus nerve which is exactly what you need. This stimulates the parasympathetic nervous system which calms you down.. also humming or saying 'ohhmmm' during meditation also does this. I spend a lot of time on my own so usually have no reason to talk or sing for large parts of the day. It makes me feel better too glad it helps you


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Didn't know it stimulates the vagus nerve which I know helps to relieve stress, so that makes sense.

Just watching some interesting TEDxtalk about the importance of the voice and singing:

Finding your voice - the necessity of singing: Katie Kat at TEDxJerseyCity

Why is it necessary to sing? The human voice is an incredible superpower we all have. Science is just beginning to understand how good singing is for our bodies, hearts and minds! *Be inspired to sing every day to improve your connection to yourself and the world around you!* Soprano Katie Kat is a performer, voice teacher and 'opera-preneur' expanding audiences for opera with her performances and researching the amazing capabilities of the human voice.

Singing is now becoming widely recognized in the medical community. The act of singing is used to rehabilitate people who have lost the ability to speak due to stroke or traumatic brain injury . *Singing and speaking are processed in different parts of the brain with the exception of the element of pitch. So by bringing pitch to speech that brain-muscle connection can begin to rehabilitate. *Singing is also becoming more widely recognized as a tool to help people wake from comas.

"most people who claim to be tone deaf are just unfamiliar with their voices. most of our wrong notes are really just the result of nervous tension" "You do not have to write your own lyrics to sing. *Reinterpretation offers you the opportunity to say something deeply personal through words and music that you identify with*. With that framework already in place, you don't have to search blindly to express what's inside of you, and you gain the opportunity to learn about yourself"

Tedxtalks has many vids on 'the power of the voice' so I'm going to watch these now and start to make singing a daily practice.


----------

